# ATI Catalyst Control Center 3d Preview



## W1zzard (Sep 2, 2004)

switch to 3d mode when the preview is shown or not?


----------



## davandron (Sep 3, 2004)

For this right? (if so then yes)







Anyone know what Catalyst will (does??) support this? Guess I'm outta the loop.

[Edit:] I just found out it was released today! Gotta check rage3d.com before asking questions ;^)


----------



## zealot`grr (Sep 3, 2004)

I vote for "yes"


----------



## alexfreu (Sep 6, 2004)

I've got several problems with the CCC and ATITool. I installed the CCC over Catalyst 4.8. When I tried to change AA and AF settings with ATITool the settings were not applied in applications. The CCC itself crashed several times and caused 3D applications to run very jerky (with short breaks every second). I won't use this software (I'm referring to the Catalyst Control Center) until I'm forced to and it will have come out of this beta stadium.


----------

